# HD Original Galaxy Nexus Boot Animation



## wjddesigns (Jun 10, 2011)

*I found a post over at XDA of a guy who made a version of the Galaxy Nexus Boot Animation... it wasn't working for 4.0.3 - So I did some magic and also took some un-needed stuff from the boot and refreshed it a bit >_<*
*ENJOY!*

*Blacker Blacks and Vibrant Colors*

Special Thanks To BlackDino from XDA










*Download CWM Flashable Zip:*
http://minus.com/m0uhG1EA0#1

*Download Standalone bootanimation.zip:*
http://minus.com/mY1F9dLYN#1
*Just move bootanimation to /system/media/ *
*(rewrite your original bootanimation.zip to bootanimation.zip.bak for restore purposes then drop in new bootanimation.zip)*


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

Been loving wjd since the RubiX days. Thanks!

Edit: the original boot animation looked like something ported from an old phone. This retouched version should have shipped with the Nexus. Crisp and vibrant like it should be on a state of the art device. Thanks again wjdd!


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

is this flashable?


----------



## KHeeney5 (Jun 8, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> is this flashable?


Yep







LOOKS GREAT! THANKS


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

Way better. Silly samsung.


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

Download fails for me

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

eXorcist said:


> Download fails for me
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Nm. Stupid stock browser. Looks amazing on my bionic ty.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

If you still have "Liquid Andy" you should post that one too. Another awesome boot animation.


----------



## The Bear (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks, I downloaded it, flashed it, and it works perfect!

I'm running rootz boat 4.0.3...


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

Flashed and working PERFECTLY! It looks SOOOO much better than the stock boot animation.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Pleirosei (Jul 8, 2011)

Sweety bro. Very sweet. Do you do any LWPs? These unoptimized LWPs are a killer, I'm thinking of learning to make LWPs, might need some help one day in the future.


----------



## BeADroid (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey thanks , I forgot to extract when I flashed Droid Theory's Rom . Thanks a lot.

Sent unlocked from GNex.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

Looks 10x's better! Thanks!


----------



## fireblast713 (Dec 23, 2011)

Anyone have the stock bootanimation... I was dumb and didn't back mine up :-(


----------



## derichio02 (Jun 11, 2011)

Here is a link to the original in my drop box. It will be there for 24 hours only

http://db.tt/HSTo6Enu

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

why did this one not come with the phone? lol


----------



## fireblast713 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks, got it











derichio02 said:


> Here is a link to the original in my drop box. It will be there for 24 hours only
> 
> http://db.tt/HSTo6Enu
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMakeIt (Aug 14, 2011)

Is there a way to get this on my Droid Charge? I think my boot animations are in .qmg or some other weird proprietary Samsung format. Could I just change the .zip extension to .qmg?


----------



## azrash (Aug 28, 2011)

would love to see it in my device, would it work on WVGA devices? 800x480 thanks!


----------



## SuperChargedJ (Jun 15, 2011)

This is way better than the stock version. Thanks for posting.


----------



## GSUS969 (Jul 19, 2011)

Maybe it's just me. But I downloaded this and got a boot animation that says "android" and sparkles.


----------



## azrash (Aug 28, 2011)

GSUS969 said:


> Maybe it's just me. But I downloaded this and got a boot animation that says "android" and sparkles.


that is the default/fall back boot animation when there is no boot animation installed. Check to see whether it is properly installed

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## eng_saad (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## gnex0422 (Mar 5, 2012)

Is there anywhere else i can get the cwm flashable zip? Says file does not exist or is unavailable. Thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

gnex0422 said:


> Is there anywhere else i can get the cwm flashable zip? Says file does not exist or is unavailable. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


This...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

Any link update to it please.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Download ROM Toolbox (Free) and download it from there...that's what I did.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Use number 1001 for rom toolbox!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

